# Your auction scores!



## GTS225 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll start; Farm auction yesterday, had a 1454 riveted hull, on unknown trailer listed, and that's what caused me to drive the 1/2 hour to it. Didn't get the boat, but there was a 1/2 dozen outboards, all under 10 hp, on sawhorses. I ended up getting a '67 Johnson 6hp for $25, and it looks like it's been taken care of decently. Haven't tried running it yet, but will post back when I do.
So, what's your more memorable scores?

Roger


----------



## Al U Minium (Nov 6, 2016)

$20 for Bushnell Binoculars 10x50, $40 for 2 draw pull 10x ships scope signed by the maker late 1800's. I have wanted a good usable ships scope since forever but wouldn't pay the $600 for a good one. Wouldn't sell this one for less as it hasn't been messed with. Local auction too!


----------



## overboard (Nov 6, 2016)

Several years ago I saw a 660 Remington advertised at an auction. Had to go check out what it was, since all it said was 660 Remington.
When I saw it, my eyes must have been as big as golf balls, laminated stock=Magnum. Well, it wasn't a 6.5 or .350 Mag., it was a .308 with the laminated stock and the aftermarket metal floor plate. I have the Magnums, and those stocks are extremely hard to find, so I figured I would bid on it and see if I could get it for a reasonable price, and then cannibalize it. I would buy the walnut stock and nylon floor plate to put back on it and keep the laminated stock and metal floor plate, and then sell the gun. I ended up paying $360 for it, almost had it for $310. Well as usual, put a scope on it and shot it, darn thing shoots so good I decided to just keep it as is, I still have the floor plate and laminated stock I wanted, but they are still on the gun! LOL!! If I had stuck to the original plan, I would have had the stock and metal floor plate for almost nothing. 
Only someone who knows 600 and 660 Remington's will know what I'm talking about here, you just don't see many of those stocks, and if you do good condition laminated ones are somewhat pricey.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't remember many such occasions, but...

Wandered into a small town's police department's silent auction of things abandoned, found and not claimed, etc. I was just looking at a small honda scooter they'd listed.

About ten minutes before the end of the auction...few people there, (the winners were to be notified by phone), a Sgt. came in and put an Ithaca Model 37 PSDS 12 ga shotgun. I was the only bidder there and got it for $57. The Police Special of this shotgun had a special barrel where the choke started at the back of the barrel and was a smooth transition to the muzzle.

Neat, astonishingly accurate shotgun, in an area which was shotgun-only for deer at the time.

I like things that require no skill on my part.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 7, 2016)

i love the ithaca shotguns! i never got any good deals at the auctions. we used to go all the time when my buddy was an auctioneer. my ex wife always got the deals. the guns and things i wanted always brought retail prices. watched a ruger mark II blued regular barrel pistol go for $450. thats how crazy some of the olders guys were there. they were competing to see who would win.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 7, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> thats how crazy some of the olders guys were there. they were competing to see who would win.


... and folks like that would be my FAVORITE bidders on eBay! I mean I too really enjoy winning an auction ... but to spend more $$ on an item than it is worth :roll: ?


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 7, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> thats how crazy some of the olders guys were there. they were competing to see who would win.


****************************************************************************************************

One of the two things I hate most about auctions;
The number of stupid people with thick checkbooks, and the amount of time you have to invest to attempt to get two little pieces that attracted your attention.

Roger


----------



## overboard (Nov 7, 2016)

Funny you guys are mentioning about prices at auctions. About 4 months back we went to an auction where they had a bunch of 600, 660, 600 Mohawk, 600 Mag's, and 660 Mags. Almost all those guns looked like crowbars and they were bringing top dollar. You can buy pretty nice ones for what these guys were paying for those beat up guns. 
What do they say: ignorance is bliss!


----------



## KMixson (Nov 7, 2016)

Back when I was selling items on e-bay on a regular basis I once sold a locker shelf for $29.00. I paid 48 cents for it. I had bought a few of them at a local wholesale mart for 48 cents a piece and on average they sold for anywhere between $3.00 to $5.00. Then this one time two got into a bidding war over this item and drove the price up to $29.00. I was amazed. The buyer wrote in his comments that he know he paid too much but couldn't let the other guy win it. If you start bidding on an item have a set price that you will not go over and don't let your emotions take over. It will save you money and regrets. I have a friend that can't go to auctions because he does not know when to quit bidding. He will drive the price up even if his bid is already the high bid which means he is pretty much bidding against himself.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 7, 2016)

KMixson said:


> The buyer wrote in his comments that he know he paid too much but couldn't let the other guy win it. If you start bidding on an item have a set price that you will not go over and don't let your emotions take over...


.. Jesus don't tel; them THAT :lol: !


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 8, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > thats how crazy some of the olders guys were there. they were competing to see who would win.
> ...



as a seller they are awesome. sucks when you are trying to buy something. for awhile at one auction house a gun dealer was showing up and buying almost all the guns. i did score a matching set of mounted minks for a $1. hung them on the wall of my garage.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 9, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> i love the ithaca shotguns! i never got any good deals at the auctions. we used to go all the time when my buddy was an auctioneer. my ex wife always got the deals. the guns and things i wanted always brought retail prices. watched a ruger mark II blued regular barrel pistol go for $450. thats how crazy some of the olders guys were there. they were competing to see who would win.


Really? Just how much do you love them? I've got a mod 37 featherlight pump that will stomp anyone in the ground......... I mean, it shoots just fine. Just how much would I have to pay you to take it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## overboard (Nov 9, 2016)

I love the Ithaca 37 feather weights also, but I have a Kassnar OU that will turn your shoulder every color imaginable, maybe we should trade! :lol:
Never mind the trade, how much you willing to pay me to take that nasty mod 37 off your hands, I will suffer through it!


----------



## DaleH (Nov 9, 2016)

overboard said:


> I love the Ithaca 37 feather weights ...


Here in the Northeast I see a ton of the I37s for sale, all in 12-gauge though. Myself I am looking for a 30-gauge, as I have a left-handed safety from Ithaca, purchased many, many years ago that I can throw in it. 

Being a lefty, I sure wish they had had the foresight to put the safety up on the tang, ala the lowly Mossberg 500 series of pump shotguns. Don't bash me :? ... I have a Mossie 500 just for that 'LH-friendly' safety reason (home defense use).


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 9, 2016)

JMichael said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > i love the ithaca shotguns! i never got any good deals at the auctions. we used to go all the time when my buddy was an auctioneer. my ex wife always got the deals. the guns and things i wanted always brought retail prices. watched a ruger mark II blued regular barrel pistol go for $450. thats how crazy some of the olders guys were there. they were competing to see who would win.
> ...



LOL! yeah they stomp you. i will PM you the shipping address, i will graciously pay for shipping and transfer fee. i used to love taking my old bosses 16ga dove hunting.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 19, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > lovedr79 said:
> ...


If not for the fact that the gun came to me down through the family I would seriously consider trying to find a new owner. I love the design and function of the gun. The bottom eject is especially nice for bird hunting. I can't even entice any of my friends into trying the gun out since word got out shortly after the first one did. :lol: I've searched for a high quality recoil pad that would fit it, but all the ones I find would require the stock to be modified and I really didn't want to go cutting on the original stock. I may have to break down and cut it though because I definitely not going to be shooting it any more without that pad. :lol:


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 19, 2016)

JMichael; Before you modify that stock, check with the company in the link below. They may be able to fix you up with a "spare" stock that you could modify. That way, you can switch out stocks as needed.

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/

Roger


----------



## Kismet (Nov 19, 2016)

Found a picture of my Ithaca DSPS model 37.
The most accurate slug gun I've ever shot. Forged receiver, I think.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a slip on recoil pad on a couple shotguns.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 20, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have a slip on recoil pad on a couple shotguns.


For a while, I used one of those slip on pads on a Beretta I have. I decided to take it off one day for some reason and found that the finish on the stock was destroyed under the slipon. I can only assume that moisture got under/in the slip on and caused the damage. But the clear coat had completely broken down and the wood is stained very bad. The stocks finish is destroyed although it still functions, so I'll not be using any more of those things. Sorry about the blurry pics but I snapped them real quick for this post.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 20, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> JMichael; Before you modify that stock, check with the company in the link below. They may be able to fix you up with a "spare" stock that you could modify. That way, you can switch out stocks as needed.
> 
> https://www.gunpartscorp.com/
> 
> Roger



I considered that option and ruled it out mainly because the total investment to go that route. Stocks start around 125-150 and go up from there. Add the cost of a top notch recoil pad + having it fitted to the new stock and that's going to drive the cost up close to what the guns value is going to be. And then you've got the very likely possibility that the stock and fore end are not going to match (stain wise) so it's going to look bad as well.


----------

